# iCloud et Bluewin Mail ??? Kesako??



## pickwick (15 Juillet 2021)

Mes clients  suisses reçoivent tous ce message … comment le comprenez vous ??? 


> Chère cliente Bluewin, cher client Bluewin,​
> 
> D’après nos données, vous envoyez toujours vos e-mails avec l’adresse d’expéditeur xxxxxxxxx@icloud.com. Celle-ci doit toutefois être identique à votre nom d’utilisateur du serveur sortant SMTP (@bluewin.ch). Autrement, il ne vous sera plus possible *à partir du 20.07.2021 d’envoyer des e-mails* avec votre compte Bluewin.​


----------



## ericse (16 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Je comprends qu'il va être nécessaire de configurer les logiciels de messagerie avec le SMTP d'Apple à la place du SMTP de Bluewin pour pouvoir envoyer des mails depuis un compte iCloud. Il semble que le contraire était toléré par Bluewin jusqu'à présent mais pas après le 20.07.2021.
Guide : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202304


----------

